# Here is some snow



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is something a little different for most of you. This is the area where I just moved away from. All snow removal work on the mountain is done by snowcats and the person with the contract is just overwhelmed.

Here is a link to the story and some pics / video. 
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2010/12/27/bc-mount-washington-snow.html


----------



## goatboy1 (Nov 8, 2009)

forbidden;1172394 said:


> Here is something a little different for most of you. This is the area where I just moved away from. All snow removal work on the mountain is done by snowcats and the person with the contract is just overwhelmed.
> 
> Here is a link to the story and some pics / video.
> http://www.cbc.ca/canada/british-columbia/story/2010/12/27/bc-mount-washington-snow.html


with other words we get a lot or nothing for years....


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

I almost put a squeegee on the bottom of my Blizzard powerplow for the last 2 winters that I was on the island. It got some use here in Calgary today though and will again tomorrow.


----------

